# Tattoos & piercings...



## Kevinaswell

I looked for previous threads like this, and there was a tattoo one from like a YEAR ago.

So I'm going to make it again, because I didn't exist here then and I don't care about of a lot of people who posted in it cuz I dunno them 

So what's up with you guys and tattoos/piercings?

I got a couple...










&....










As for the piercings...I got a fair amount I suppose. I got 2 gauged holes in the lobes of both of my ears, the first being at a 0 and the ones behind it being at a 4. Also on my left ear I have 2 hoops in my cartilage. I used to have one in my right ear....but. I don't really know what happened to that.

I also have my left nostril pierced, as well as my labret, as well as my medusa with a thin little hoop in it, as well as my tongue.

How about you guys?

It's pretty fucking addicting, huh?


----------



## Liontiger

I actually just got my first tattoo two days ago. I don't have a picture of the actual thing, as it's on my back and hard to take a pic of myself. But I do have the reference picture I used (which I drew myself).


----------



## Yoite

hummm, well i am not a fan of either, i consider human skin to be elegant as it is and it's beauty remains in only managing to keep it healthy .... and i dont think cutting in it or burning a picture on it with a needle is one of the things that keep it healthy =D ..... not to mention the hygine problems that MAY result from it... the tools used could be means to infect with several diseases ..... and there could be pain involved and inflamations , not a fan of those either

^^ but then again thats how i see it


----------



## Liontiger

Mm, I know several people who also hold that opinion. The way I see it, your body is just another canvas for expression. You wear your skin like you wear your clothes, and I like the idea of having something representative of myself on the outside even when I'm totally naked.

I forgot to mention, but I also have 5 ear piercings (3 in one ear, 2 in the other). I wanted to get my eyebrow pierced, but I can't for work/parental reasons.


----------



## Roland Khan

I look at tattoos as an expression of one self. A work of art you can carry around with you wherever you go. My cousin has quite a bit of em, a few being in memory of those he lost in the war over in iraq. I dont like piercings tho, just me, i have nothing against them and can see how others would want em, to me they just dont seem to express much imo. 

Im gonna get a tattoo myself someday soon, just have to make sure to find something that really fits me first tho.


----------



## NewSoul

I just have my ears pierced. I see tatoos as a way of expressing yourself, like Roland787 said, but they just aren't for me.


----------



## thewindlistens

Tattoos are just awesome, but piercings are not. What is it with women who have the need to pierce every odd place on their face? And now that I think of it, it's not just the women who do this way too much.


----------



## Kevinaswell

thewindlistens said:


> Tattoos are just awesome, but piercings are not. What is it with women who have the need to pierce every odd place on their face? And now that I think of it, it's not just the women who do this way too much.


I have 3 piercings on my face. 4 if you wanna count my tongue.

70% of the time, 2 months after I meet somebody. They say, "Oh shit! Is your labret/something else pierced?! Wtf when did you get that done?! YEARS ago? Wtf."

It all depends on how tacky the person is.










It's a shitty picture, but how many stupid ugly tacky gaudy gross piercings can you count on my face?

Iunno. Not too many people say any, if you end up saying more than zero.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

Kevinaswell:

One, your tree/vein/whatever tattoo is the shit.
Two, that is a fabulous hat.


---------
No tattoos, but I have my earlobes and my eyebrow pierced [though I'm pretty sure it's migrating =/]. I* really* want to get snakebites, but I don't have $30 lying around and I don't want it to keep me from getting a job. They're so cuuute =[.

I want a blacklight tattoo. Tell me this isn't badass:










In normal light, it's invisible. =]


----------



## Roland Khan

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Kevinaswell:
> 
> One, your tree/vein/whatever tattoo is the shit.
> Two, that is a fabulous hat.
> 
> 
> ---------
> No tattoos, but I have my earlobes and my eyebrow pierced [though I'm pretty sure it's migrating =/]. I* really* want to get snakebites, but I don't have $30 lying around and I don't want it to keep me from getting a job. They're so cuuute =[.
> 
> I want a blacklight tattoo. Tell me this isn't badass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In normal light, it's invisible. =]


Wow, i didnt know you could do that, but that is fuckin tight. Id get those if i was around blacklights more often, used to have one in my room a few years back, but anymore i dont even hang out with anybody who enjoys the 'blacklight kinda life', lol.


----------



## hotgirlinfl

I don't have any tattoos but I do like them,I think they can be very sexy


----------



## Roland Khan

Should just get my entire body colored in that invisible blacklight tattoo, then over that get some other kinda tattoos like tribal shit or something thats more 'outlining' or symbol, not a whole pic, that way once i get near a blacklight i just completely glow contrasting real well with other non-blacklight tats.


----------



## Spooky

Roland787 said:


> Im gonna get a tattoo myself someday soon, just have to make sure to find something that really fits me first tho.


I'm thinking about getting a tattoo on my eyeball. Is that a great idea or what?











Actually, I'm not too fond of getting anything permanently inked into my skin. My intuitive foresight tells me that I would regret it in the future. I thought about getting my ear, tongue, and lip pierced at various times in my life, but opted not to.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I really like tattoos, as long as the person isn't completely covered on them. I, like everybody else, think it's a really cool way to express yourself. 
I don't have any, but I'd like to get one in the future some time. I'd have to really really really think about what to get, though, because I wouldn't want to regret it. Not sure where I'd get it, either...

I don't have any piercings, but I'm a sucker for nose studs on girls.


----------



## Roland Khan

the eye? um, no thanks, lol. good luck with that. imo it wouldnt be noticeable enough really to make it worth risking such pain or eyesight. might as well just get some of those kewl lookin contacts or something.


----------



## Ninja Nem

I only have my ears pierced but I would like to get a second set of holes in them at some point. As for tattoos, I have none but I think they're interesting to look at. LA Ink was one of my favorite shows. I probably won't get one myself because I don't like needles. Having a blacklight tatoo seems like a waste of money to me. You can't see it all the time unless you're around a blacklight. Why bother? Eye tattoos also just scream bad idea.


----------



## Spooky

I have no intention of getting an eye tattoo, in case anyone actually believed me.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Yea dude, blacklight tattoos are the shit >.<

For sure.

...for sure.


----------



## Happy

I have my ears pierced. I want to pierce my lips though. Does it hurt?


----------



## perdoname

My niece got hers done, and she said it only hurt for a split second. 
I had my belly button pierced but I got tired of it.
Now all I have are my ears .


----------



## Kevinaswell

Roland787 said:


> Should just get my entire body colored in that invisible blacklight tattoo, then over that get some other kinda tattoos like tribal shit or something thats more 'outlining' or symbol, not a whole pic, that way once i get near a blacklight i just completely glow contrasting real well with other non-blacklight tats.


This is a really, really good idea. I really like this idea. Thanks for having this idea. Will you do this idea?



Lance said:


> I have my ears pierced. I want to pierce my lips though. Does it hurt?


Where on your lips?

It hurts a lot less on the bottom, I'd say. My medusa kinda sucked cuz the lip is so much thicker on the top, and then it swells for a bit. I had to have this giant ass gawdy fucking hoop in it for like 2 weeks, it was gross. But now I have a tiny thin subtle one and I'm much happier 

But yea, it's not worse than any other piercing, really.

Easiest ones I've gotten are my tongue and nose, hands down.


----------



## Happy

Kevinaswell said:


> This is a really, really good idea. I really like this idea. Thanks for having this idea. Will you do this idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Where on your lips?
> 
> It hurts a lot less on the bottom, I'd say. My medusa kinda sucked cuz the lip is so much thicker on the top, and then it swells for a bit. I had to have this giant ass gawdy fucking hoop in it for like 2 weeks, it was gross. But now I have a tiny thin subtle one and I'm much happier
> 
> But yea, it's not worse than any other piercing, really.
> 
> Easiest ones I've gotten are my tongue and nose, hands down.


Cool! Btw, I was wondering you pierce your tongue? Is that for the cool factor or something else? hehe


----------



## Kevinaswell

Lance said:


> Cool! Btw, I was wondering you pierce your tongue? Is that for the cool factor or something else? hehe


Hahaha.

It's not for any reason that you're thinking of, including cool factor.

Hard to get cool points for shit you can't see, yea?

And I hardly blow anyone ever. Fuck that. So nope.

I've had it for like almost 4 years now >.< it's a part of me. I've always wanted one, because I've always like chewing on pens and shit kinda. And now I just have a perma-toy in my mouth.


----------



## 789987

Does anyone else here get on BMEzine? I love that website ^.^
I have my earlobes done, my right nostril, and I had my right eyebrow done but I just took it out yesterday because it was rejecting :crying:. I feel like a part of me is missing! I'll get it redone as soon as the hole heals up all the way, and i'm probably going to have it done with a bigger gauge, titanium metal, and i'll see if they can do it deeper than last time.
I thought about getting my nosebridge done instead of having my eyebrow done, but idk. I'll probably still get my nosebridge done just to see how it would look, you never know how something's going to look until you actually get it.
If I ever lose weight and I look alright i'll probably get my bellybutton done, and some microdermals where my hips are (instead of getting surface bars, because those reject!) I thought about getting a middle labret or my tongue done, but i'm still not sure because i'm afraid of damaging my teeth. Venoms look pretty nice  but that's double the chance of damaging teeth! I also want to get an industrial in one ear and my cartilege done on the other, and maybe a tragus. Whenever I turn 18 i'm getting my nips done! :laughing:
I'm hopefully getting a tattoo next year, it'll be something like this: 








except it'll be a blue butterfly
why a blue butterfly? Not just because they're pretty, but I remember back when I was little I told everyone I was going to get a tattoo of a blue butterfly when I was older, and i'm going to keep my word! It's going to be on my upper back!


----------



## Kevinaswell

Imogen said:


> I thought about getting my nosebridge done instead of having my eyebrow done, but idk. I'll probably still get my nosebridge done just to see how it would look, you never know how something's going to look until you actually get it.


*shudders*.


----------



## 789987

Kevinaswell said:


> *shudders*.


 lol, what? Don't like nosebridge piercings? =P


----------



## Kevinaswell

Not too much, no.

But don't listen to my punkass, do what you do.


----------



## 789987

Lance said:


> I have my ears pierced. I want to pierce my lips though. Does it hurt?


Well that depends on your individual pain tolerance and the skill of the piercer (like if the piercer is experienced then it should be over quick and -almost- painlessly.) From what i've heard from friends, it's not supposed to be very painful at all. If you want it bad enough, then the pain shouldn't matter :wink:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

Imogen said:


> Does anyone else here get on BMEzine? I love that website ^.^
> 
> I thought about getting my nosebridge done instead of having my eyebrow done, but idk. I'll probably still get my nosebridge done just to see how it would look, you never know how something's going to look until you actually get it.


1. Yes. It's a pretty cool place =]. But, eh. Don't bother sampling BME/extreme. Srsly.

2. If there's one place where it would be EASY to see how it would look ahead of time, it's your nosebridge. Get a couple of silver beads and some elmer's glue, and see how it would look in. To see how it would look taken out, make two dots with a brown marker and let them fade over a few hours. Voila!


-----------------
Also. Thought: how about a blacklight tattoo... on your eyeball?

Super-trip.


----------



## Roland Khan

Kevinaswell said:


> This is a really, really good idea. I really like this idea. Thanks for having this idea. Will you do this idea?


 
If i had the money i would definetely give it some serious consideration. Wouldnt be too bad tho actually being that its invisible outside of a blacklight. Would be badass to just surprise everybody and have em all go 'holy shit that is fuckin awesome!'. i dk how to describe just how awesome it would be tho, its beyond words really. would def have to take some 'e' again and go into a club thats just blacklights, then of course i would have to learn to dance well so i can just fuckin trip everybody out on the dance floor. everybody would be like 'oh shit man, you see Lighbulb Man, he is fuckin crazy' :shocked:


----------



## 789987

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Get a couple of silver beads and some elmer's glue, and see how it would look in. To see how it would look taken out, make two dots with a brown marker and let them fade over a few hours. Voila!
> 
> 
> -----------------
> Also. Thought: how about a blacklight tattoo... on your eyeball?
> 
> Super-trip.


That's a good idea, I might try that ^_^

as for blacklight tattoos... i'm not 100% sure of this but it's it blacklight tattoos that have a risk of being a carcinogen or something because of a metal being found in it? (if not then idk what i'm thinking of o.0 )


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

Imogen said:


> Well that depends on your individual pain tolerance and the skill of the piercer (like if the piercer is experienced then it should be over quick and -almost- painlessly.) From what i've heard from friends, it's not supposed to be very painful at all. If you want it bad enough, then the pain shouldn't matter :wink:


This. I've done piercings for a couple of my friends. Nothing about their appearance gives away that they were done with sewing needles by someone with zero experience. But those guys were lucky they were high - they had to be restrained, it hurt them so badly. They still agree it was worth the money they saved, and use their hardcore bragging rights from time to time.


----------



## moon

I really liked piercings until I found out I am allergic to most metals. Pretty sure that's the reason they would never ever heal. Had my navel pierced for three years, never healed. Eyebrow pierced for two, never healed. Ears pierced several times (in the same spot) since childhood, never healed. Finally I had my nose pierced but after a few months of no healing I took it out & gave up. My cousin had the same problem until she switched to gold jewelry & everything healed up, & quickly. Anyone know anything about this? As far as tattoos go I am so indecisive I don't think I could ever settle on something permanent.


----------



## Kevinaswell

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> This. I've done piercings for a couple of my friends. Nothing about their appearance gives away that they were done with sewing needles by someone with zero experience. But those guys were lucky they were high - they had to be restrained, it hurt them so badly. They still agree it was worth the money they saved, and use their hardcore bragging rights from time to time.


I've had my ears pierced a total of 7 times.

I did maybe......

4 myself?


----------



## Decon

I plan to have a few done. Tattoos of course. There's this one, but instead of yellow and black, it'd be red with white letters.









Then I plan to get 2 Banksy ones. One is goiong to be the Flower Chucker stencil, with colours on the flowers. And then I'm going to have Bansky's name stencil under it. Then I plan to put this one on my right forearm.







What the VNV stands for is Victory, Not Vengance. And I have a few more, but I don't feel like posting the rest.


----------



## WhoaCharlieee

I love tattoo's 
I'm not so sure of piercings though.
I like the eyebrow piercings and earrings but that's mainly it.

Tattoo's,in my opinion,truly show what it says about people since
they are going to go through the pain to get one.


----------



## Sleepy

I dont like tattoos or piercings. I prefer the body in its natural state. I also dont like the idea of attaching dead objects (ink or metal) to something that is alive (my body).


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I'd like to get a tattoo, although I have heard of the pain factor involved, depending where on your body you get it done.


----------



## Jeff05

Yoite said:


> hummm, well i am not a fan of either, i consider human skin to be elegant as it is and it's beauty remains in only managing to keep it healthy .... and i dont think cutting in it or burning a picture on it with a needle is one of the things that keep it healthy =D ..... not to mention the hygine problems that MAY result from it... the tools used could be means to infect with several diseases ..... and there could be pain involved and inflamations , not a fan of those either
> 
> ^^ but then again thats how i see it


 
You cant knock it, till you try it... You really have know idea what it symblelizes, or evan how for back body art dates back to. There are thousands if not millions of cultures around the world that would probably take great offence to your comment... Think before you act!


----------



## Roland Khan

Just thought this one was pretty sweet











This is hawt









So is This










Think i found my new job


----------



## Sonny

Tats and piercings are pretty damn addictive, have a few of each and want more. 

The new trend of dermal anchor piercings it a bit too much for me;










Same with corsets;










Seems normal piercings and tats aren't interesting enough anymore.


----------



## thehigher

thats my friend. hes got a shipwreck in the ocean with an octapus and a t rex with a blue rising sun in the backround


----------



## thewindlistens

I'm gonna get a large tattoo for sure, I have the whole layout on my body figured out and everything. It's just that I promised myself it would be my own drawing and I still kinda didn't get to that. Yeah...

I'll upload the designs I'm working on if I get the chance, it's a really kickass tribal dragon (it's nowhere near as cliche as that sounds) that I made a few years ago that I'm trying to convert into a celtic knot shape. I'm also playing with the idea of filling up the interior of the knot with glow in the dark ink.


----------



## Liontiger

Now that I finally have my tattoo after lots of waiting, I kind of want more of them :crazy: I mean, I'd have to wait and think of something very meaningful, but I rather like them 

And lately I've been looking into tongue piercings. I think I would be able to deal with the pain and such, and it's not always visible. My mom would flip a shit if she saw me come home with one of those, though, so it'd have to be a few years from now.


----------



## Harley

moon said:


> I really liked piercings until I found out I am allergic to most metals. Pretty sure that's the reason they would never ever heal. Had my navel pierced for three years, never healed. Eyebrow pierced for two, never healed. Ears pierced several times (in the same spot) since childhood, never healed. Finally I had my nose pierced but after a few months of no healing I took it out & gave up. My cousin had the same problem until she switched to gold jewelry & everything healed up, & quickly. Anyone know anything about this? As far as tattoos go I am so indecisive I don't think I could ever settle on something permanent.


Same with me and my mom, I remember getting my second ear piercing becoming all crusty and oozing with pus so I had to take it out. I used to like the ideas or piercings but lately I'm not interested anymore I don't see the appeal of filling your face with holes. I don't even wear earrings in my regular ear pierce anymore.

But I still want a tattoo, wanted one ever since I was younger. I'm still ambiguous about the design but I know I want it on back (not a tramp stamp) and I want to incorporate dragons and these flowers somehow:


----------



## Aevis

I'm thinking of getting japanese kanji from values that are important to me. Peace, love and freedom maybe. :>


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

I have seven piercings...3 in one ear, 2 in the other, a navel piercing, and a nose piercing.

*Note*...if you are thinking about getting a piercing and you get it done, DO NOT take it out before it is done healing. I just spent a good while last night, freaking out and forcing my nose ring back through the hole....


----------



## Marino

I'm waiting for Programmable Tattoos to be available so I can change my skin design at will. :happy:







"Tattoos and physical mutilation are amongst the oldest forms of personal expression and identity. Subcultures have used tattoos as a form of self representation; a visual language communicating personality and status. Philips Design examined the growing trend of extreme body adornment like tattoos, piercing, implants and scarring.

The Electronics Tattoo film expresses the visual power of sensitive technology applied to the human body. The film subtly leads the viewer through the simultaneous emotional and aesthetic transformations between two lovers."


----------



## Kevinaswell

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I have seven piercings...3 in one ear, 2 in the other, a navel piercing, and a nose piercing.
> 
> *Note*...if you are thinking about getting a piercing and you get it done, DO NOT take it out before it is done healing. I just spent a good while last night, freaking out and forcing my nose ring back through the hole....


My nose ring is soooooooo tiny and thin >.< It's just a teeny tiny stud, so it's just a barbell kind of deal, and the bottom end of the barbell is just a little dot of metal that's thicker than the rest.

And the bar is maybe like a 20 gauge or something, very thin. 

And sometimes I just RIP it out with a towel, and it fucking. Hurts. And then I gotta SHOVE it back in and it fucking. Hurts. 

All because of that god damn little piece of metal that keeps it in there.

Ugh.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Kevinaswell said:


> My nose ring is soooooooo tiny and thin >.< It's just a teeny tiny stud, so it's just a barbell kind of deal, and the bottom end of the barbell is just a little dot of metal that's thicker than the rest.
> 
> And the bar is maybe like a 20 gauge or something, very thin.
> 
> And sometimes I just RIP it out with a towel, and it fucking. Hurts. And then I gotta SHOVE it back in and it fucking. Hurts.
> 
> All because of that god damn little piece of metal that keeps it in there.
> 
> Ugh.


Happens to me all the time except my stud is a "screw stud." It basically twirls around and is really hard to put back in when it's wet.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

*Your Tattoo's*

Post you tattoos or tattoos you really want









my moto Tattoo U.S. Marine Corps and my iraq det OIF III








My son's initials ( the guy cut me while shaving my chest lol)


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

as for piercings i had only my nipple done and i had a Prince Albert for 3 years. loved it ill prob get it again.(both had to be hidden cause i was military and not supposed to have them)


----------



## Mikbert

Everytime I kill a giant beast, I usually take a fang or something and skew it through my upper arms, although if the fangs/claws are smaller, I just push the through the eyebrows/cheeks/nose/lips. If it's a really large beast, I make a helmet out of its skull.

With humans, I usually take hands or heads (depending on the importance of the person) like a tribal chief, I'll take his head and stick it to a chain and have it hanging around my torso or in my belt, but if it's just a lieutenant, I'll take his hand and strap it there, for normal kills, I usually just take a knife and do a counter mark on my skin.

I have the tattoos of my tribe and of my accomplishments as a testament of my strength and worth marked over my body. Sometimes, my battle-scars are enough to prove my worth.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm addicted.


----------



## skycloud86

Personally, I wouldn't want to get a tattoo or a piercing (No offence to anyone, but I find the idea of a piercing anywhere except the ears and maybe the nose to be just too wierd, but that's just my opinion).


----------



## meli

i love tattoos. i, myself, have none *yet*. i plan on getting 3 though. 

piercings i don't really care for, but i don't judge. =]


----------



## Liontiger

Dude, I just got the rook piercing done :happy: It looks really good, but it's super descreet. So my mom won't be seeing the next time I go home :crazy:


----------



## Jack Rabid

Here are mine.. not very typical..


----------



## dru7170

i've got 1 tattoo and 4 piercings. 3 in my ears, and my belly button.

http://i40.tinypic.com/oe6x1.jpg


----------



## roxtehproxy

I reckon bestially long hair, Skeletal frame, Beard, Headband and an acoustic guitar works as a charm. No need for piercings and tattoos. Have you heard of the disturbed dragon piercings Kevin? They put regular piercings to shame, and I have a pair of them in my draw right now. I might look like a dooly with them in though, that's the only problem;

Disturbed Dragon Steel Labret Piercing for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

They are an exception, but it might ruin my Indie-Jesus look.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Smokey said:


> I reckon bestially long hair, Skeletal frame, Beard, Headband and an acoustic guitar works as a charm. No need for piercings and tattoos. Have you heard of the disturbed dragon piercings Kevin? They put regular piercings to shame, and I have a pair of them in my draw right now. I might look like a dooly with them in though, that's the only problem;
> 
> Disturbed Dragon Steel Labret Piercing for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand
> 
> They are an exception, but it might ruin my Indie-Jesus look.


No offense, but I saw one of those in this one kids lip once and I was all "wtf is that shit you got sticking out of your lip, that shit looks ugly as sin."

But not outloud of course....I didn't know the fucker XP

But anyhow, for real about the to each his own, especially with piercings and stuff.

But personally, I don't even really like my stuff I got stabbed to even be remotely immediately noticeable...


----------



## roxtehproxy

Kevinaswell said:


> No offense, but I saw one of those in this one kids lip once and I was all "wtf is that shit you got sticking out of your lip, that shit looks ugly as sin."
> 
> But not outloud of course....I didn't know the fucker XP
> 
> But anyhow, for real about the to each his own, especially with piercings and stuff.
> 
> But personally, I don't even really like my stuff I got stabbed to even be remotely immediately noticeable...


Should of told him it's suppose to be a labret piercing. Not a lip piercing rofl


----------



## Kevinaswell

Yeeeeaaaaaa I totally mis-spoke. It was for sure where labret's go.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

dru7170 said:


> i've got 1 tattoo and 4 piercings. 3 in my ears, and my belly button.
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/oe6x1.jpg


very sexy :blushed:


----------



## Lady K

Tattoo on my wrist. Slightly covered by a bracelet, but you get the idea.


----------



## snail

Marino said:


> I'm waiting for Programmable Tattoos to be available so I can change my skin design at will. :happy:
> 
> YouTube - Electronic Tattoo
> 
> 
> "Tattoos and physical mutilation are amongst the oldest forms of personal expression and identity. Subcultures have used tattoos as a form of self representation; a visual language communicating personality and status. Philips Design examined the growing trend of extreme body adornment like tattoos, piercing, implants and scarring.
> 
> The Electronics Tattoo film expresses the visual power of sensitive technology applied to the human body. The film subtly leads the viewer through the simultaneous emotional and aesthetic transformations between two lovers."


That video creeped me out. I'm not sure quite why, but something about it felt "off."


----------



## Briggs

top line:
longatude/latitude of the City of David (Jerusalem) divided by the Star of David

bottom line:
Tetelestai (the last word spoken by Christ as he died on the cross)


----------



## teflon

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Kevinaswell:
> 
> One, your tree/vein/whatever tattoo is the shit.
> Two, that is a fabulous hat.
> 
> 
> ---------
> No tattoos, but I have my earlobes and my eyebrow pierced [though I'm pretty sure it's migrating =/]. I* really* want to get snakebites, but I don't have $30 lying around and I don't want it to keep me from getting a job. They're so cuuute =[.
> 
> I want a blacklight tattoo. Tell me this isn't badass:
> 
> 
> 
> In normal light, it's invisible. =]




Those can turn brown over time with exposure to UV... so they're not really pretty when they get that way...

I have a tattoo inside my lip...

i don't have a picture of it... but i'll get one... sooner or later... and perhaps post it


also my earlobes are stretched to a zero.
i had 2 lip piercings... one regular labret, and the other a vertical through the center, but both have been retired.


----------



## SeekJess

I used to have my nose, and my ears were gauged to a 6 at one point in time. 

and I just think this is a cute picture of me..










as far as tattoo's go. I have an itty bitty ankh on my right foot.


----------



## Rhythm

I have both my lobes done, industrial on my right, and my conch and tragus (if you look very closely) on the left. The guy I went to for my lobes messed up my left one and got it crooked. It also took him two tries; the first try had it coming out of the middle of my ear.:mellow:
Needless to say, I switched piercers after that.

I also have both of my nipples pierced :laughing:
It hurt quite a bit, but I'm very glad that I got them done.

In order:
Industrial
Lobes
Nipples
Conch and tragus

No tats yet, but I'm working on that one; they're not cheap.


----------



## Soma

I don't have any right now but in the future I plan on getting a sleeve and part of my back done, its just a matter of mulling through all the ideas in my head and getting them just right. As for piercings, Ive never had one either but Ive always entertained the idea of piercing my lip. 

anyways i like this tattoo...


----------



## Lady K

Sleeves take a long time, they hurt, they're expensive, and you'd better hope you have a damn good artist.


----------



## alisonwhite

Love the idea of piercing & tatoos but the thought of enduring the pain is a NO-NO for me... OUCH..!!!


----------



## Blood Rose

moon said:


> I really liked piercings until I found out I am allergic to most metals. Pretty sure that's the reason they would never ever heal. Had my navel pierced for three years, never healed. Eyebrow pierced for two, never healed. Ears pierced several times (in the same spot) since childhood, never healed. Finally I had my nose pierced but after a few months of no healing I took it out & gave up. My cousin had the same problem until she switched to gold jewelry & everything healed up, & quickly. Anyone know anything about this? As far as tattoos go I am so indecisive I don't think I could ever settle on something permanent.


Well.. the -proper- metal that is supposed to be used with piercings is surgical steel or titanium, which many ear piercers neglect to use (and many earrings and other studs and stuff bought at places like Claire's and such have poor metal quality and should not be allowed to be sold!) However if you got them professionally done with the right metal and everything, I really don't know... perhaps maybe try the gold? Though, gold isn't considered a great metal to have in while healing but.. if it might go, i'd so go ahead. The eyebrow and bellybutton piercings are more understandable because they're surface piercings, and have a risk of rejection.


I myself have been pierced a total of 11 times (counting times i've been repierced) and now only have 4 piercings (my earlobes, right nostril, and right tragus) , and I sort of have the same problem with healing, except when i'd gotten my ears done, which account for most of the times i've been pierced, they were done my unproffesional people with those damned piercing guns (which should be illegal to use in my opinion.) I still have had trouble healing though with my tragus, but i'm just going to ride out all the infections, because i'm stubborn like that :tongue: Unfortunately I couldn't do that with my eyebrow piercing though, that was rejecting and I had to take it out in June..


----------



## Arachnophobia

I wouldnt ever get myself a piercing, I wouldnt like it because I'd worry all the time that it could get wound up in something. Im thinking about getting a tattoo on my neck or back but dont know what imagery I should use. My current avatar is 1 possibility...


----------



## Blood Rose

Arachnophobia said:


> I wouldnt ever get myself a piercing, I wouldnt like it because I'd worry all the time that it could get wound up in something. Im thinking about getting a tattoo on my neck or back but dont know what imagery I should use. My current avatar is 1 possibility...


 
Yeah :laughing: getting piercings caught in things is definitely a downside (can't count how many times i've accidentally almost ripped my nose piercing out.)
So yes, maybe tattoos are more for you. Though you still have to deal with pealing. And soreness. And if you're worried about pain i'd go for getting your back done instead of your neck~
Your avatar would be really prettyful, hm.. what colors would you get it colored in with and such? The same colors orrrr..?


----------



## Kevinaswell

It's like crack.


----------



## NeverAmI

Arachnophobia said:


> I wouldnt ever get myself a piercing, I wouldnt like it because I'd worry all the time that it could get wound up in something. Im thinking about getting a tattoo on my neck or back but dont know what imagery I should use. My current avatar is 1 possibility...


Your Avatar would look BADASS on a neck or back.


----------



## Decon

Arachnophobia said:


> I wouldnt ever get myself a piercing, I wouldnt like it because I'd worry all the time that it could get wound up in something. Im thinking about getting a tattoo on my neck or back but dont know what imagery I should use. My current avatar is 1 possibility...


If you got it with colour, it'd take at least three to four sessions for a few hours at a time, there's a lot of detail as well, so you'd have to find a really good artist to not mess it up, and the colour would be painful. But it would be nice looking and be pretty cool if you did get it all done.


----------



## Rao

I have eight piercings.
3 on my left ear, 2 on my right ear, 1 belly button, 1 nose, 1 monroe.
I used to have 7/16g streched ears, but i took them out. :sad:


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I recently got a tattoo (beginning of September). I'll post a pic of it soon...


----------



## Darkestblue

After a storm, a rainbow always appears.


----------



## Liontiger

Got my lip pierced about a month ago roud: I haven't quite decided how I feel about it yet, though. In some ways I like it, and in other ways I worry that it doesn't mesh well with the vibe I'm trying to give off.

Here's a pic from when I first got it and couldn't smile. I'm also awkwardly positioned to avoid glare on my glasses.


----------



## Red Leaf

I have three tattoos with plans for a few more. I got my last one in April; my first when I was 19, a very green and large four leaf clover in typical tramp stamp location. My other two are on my forearms, I wanted something I could see all the time. I used to have a few piercings, but they've been gone for a few years now. I had my lower lip, three in my tongue, tragus and both nipples (they didn't last long, too much high beamage). Of all of those, I'd get my lower lip done because I miss it being there and bite my lip all the time now.


----------



## kallisti




----------



## Starfish

Microdermal wrist piercing:








Tim Burton-ish tattoo to cover the stupid heart and vine I had when I was 23:








Matching Tim Burton-ish tattoo to cover the stupid bat and moon I got when I was 21:


----------



## Devilsapple

So I was really excited to see this thread, but there aren't enough pictures! So here's mine.

Industrial










This used to be a triple helix, but I let one of the holes close because I'm lazy.










Crappy Scorpion Tattoo, first one ever when I was 16










Tattoo I regret. When I was maybe 18, got this with my (at the time) best friend. I'll get it covered at some point.


----------



## Devilsapple

Ok and here's the big one...Dragon with clouds and cherry blossoms 1/2 sleeve.











Sorry about the glare on those mirror ones.


----------



## viva

I got this on my hip when I turned 18. 










I also have a nose ring, as y'all have likely observed already.


----------



## Elan

This is on my upper back, which makes it kind of a bitch to photograph.


----------



## tooboku




----------



## Snakecharmer

This is on the right side of my back, under my right shoulder:


----------



## Musique247

Location: lower back
Symbol: Chinese - Music


----------



## firedell

It's not as big as it looks, I have one my foot as well.

I want a tattoo of a cartoon cat on the back of my neck next.


----------



## NinjaStyle

I have 5 tattoo's, most celtic designs in b-w.
This on my lower back:








And my tongue's pierced :happy:


----------



## cjobrien7

and


----------



## Neon Knight

That's really nice what does it say or mean (if you don't mind more of my curiosity :wink?


----------



## cjobrien7

They are my family members. Got it to remind me what is important.


----------



## Neon Knight

Ahhh, very nice :happy:


----------



## tuna

cjobrien7 said:


> They are my family members. Got it to remind me what is important.


it's a beautiful tattoo and a beautiful meaning. I love it.


----------



## cjobrien7

Thanks I thought so too.


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## kallisti

taken right after, so it looks a bit skewed because it's still swollen. it's a camera shutter.


----------



## Skum

^ Nice! Classy and meaningful and it's a good design.

I want the Depeche Mode Violator rose on my inner upper arm. Ghey? Maybe. But you can't deny that this is a nice interpretation of it:


----------



## Choptop

I've spent an irrational amount of time lurking around this thread, wondering if I should post. 
But yes, these are the only pictures I have. As you can imagine, it's _not_ easy to get a great picture of my entire back.


----------



## Digger Blue

If I get a tattoo, I cannot donate blood for a year, maybe two. 
Digger:mellow:


----------



## Akrasiel

Choptop said:


> I've spent an irrational amount of time lurking around this thread, wondering if I should post.
> But yes, these are the only pictures I have. As you can imagine, it's _not_ easy to get a great picture of my entire back.


 This is gorgous : ] How much were they?


----------



## Choptop

Thank you. I didn't have to pay for my chest, I was being used by an artist to teach some apprentices. Fair enough, the ordeal lasted 9 hours. I only had to pay the $40 minimum for the tulip, and couple hundred for my back because he enjoyed the art.


----------



## NinjaStyle

Absolutely gorgeous. 
And big up for that amount of pain for that amount of time, trooper! 

/bow


----------



## tooboku

Oh look. The thread already exists!


----------



## Fizz

tooboku said:


> Oh look. The thread already exists!


Oh look. It was dead for 3 months.


----------



## baent

Just started my back piece. Head's not quite done yet, but he'll have a full body and 10 arms by the time it's all finished.


----------



## Fizz

GTBean said:


> Just started my back piece. Head's not quite done yet, but he'll have a full body and 10 arms by the time it's all finished.


I've thought about getting a Ganesh tattoo as well. Then I think about how much it will _cost_. Then I'm disappointed.


----------



## baent

Fizz said:


> I've thought about getting a Ganesh tattoo as well. Then I think about how much it will _cost_. Then I'm disappointed.


I'm lucky. Two of my best friends are tattoo artists.


----------



## Fizz

GTBean said:


> I'm lucky. Two of my best friends are tattoo artists.


I need to start making tattoo artist friends. I have semi-connections, but that wouldn't save me much. Are you into Ganesh's symbolism or just like the aesthetics of him? I like both.


----------



## baent

Fizz said:


> I need to start making tattoo artist friends. I have semi-connections, but that wouldn't save me much. Are you into Ganesh's symbolism or just like the aesthetics of him? I like both.


Both definitely. I did a lot of research on all the Hindu deities that I liked the look of, and picked Ganesha because of what he stood for. I did weeks of research after that to determine the exact symbolism of every little part of the full image so I knew exactly what I wanted. Luckily it's right up the alley of my tattoo artist, so he was pretty eager to jump into it.


----------



## Fizz

GTBean said:


> Both definitely. I did a lot of research on all the Hindu deities that I liked the look of, and picked Ganesha because of what he stood for. I did weeks of research after that to determine the exact symbolism of every little part of the full image so I knew exactly what I wanted. Luckily it's right up the alley of my tattoo artist, so he was pretty eager to jump into it.


I've also done a lot of my own research on each of the deities to find which one symbols meant more to me. I also made sure to figure out if it would be offensive in the Hindu religion to get a tattoo of a deity. Then I went on to find out placement preferences, it was recommended not to get a tattoo on the foot. I have high standards when it comes to tattoos and I don't want to be one of those people that just gets something because it looks cool. I would rather know about the background of the image. The significance can make me appreciate it that much more.
I switch between Ganesh and Ganesha only because I've seen it used both ways, I think formally it's Ganesha, as you said.


----------



## ii V I

The mandala/Yantra is my newest one.


----------



## Shabby

My perched owl. 








Hopefully one of many many more tattoos to come.


----------



## Elov

This is a picture of my smiley piercing.. (I pierced it myself) It only lasted for a month or so because it tends to be torn easily. Once my upper ferenulum started getting loose I took it out. I've pierced this twice so far, and I might do it again in the future just for fun.



I also pierced my own lip when I was 12 years old, but I took it out after a year.. I've never had a piercing done by a professional other than my ears when I was a toddler!


----------



## jdstankosky

I have been thinking for about 4 years on what tattoo to get and I can't think of one.


----------



## Feathers Falling

Just got these new chest dermal piercings!! ;D

Totally spontaneous last-minute decision :3


----------



## rawrmosher

^Dermal's are supposed to be really painful, how was it?  

All of these are really awesome guys, I'm impressed >.< 
I love tattoos and piercings, don't have any of my own any more though =( Used to have a lip ring when I was 14-16, but I took it out because it hurt mah gums, might get my lip repeirced soon though, although as a Student I'll have to save up 

I want a gengar(from pokemon) tattoo somewhere because he's been my favourite since I was about 4, and I'm a massive dork >.<


----------



## Nirel

I had this one done 7 years ago, enjoying every second. I've been thinking of a new one on my entire back, but I'm too good at procrastinating


----------



## Nirel

jdstankosky said:


> I have been thinking for about 4 years on what tattoo to get and I can't think of one.


I'm on the same boat, I have a lot of ideas but never a concrete one, I already have a tatto though


----------



## Feathers Falling

rawrmosher said:


> ^Dermal's are supposed to be really painful, how was it?
> 
> All of these are really awesome guys, I'm impressed >.<
> I love tattoos and piercings, don't have any of my own any more though =( Used to have a lip ring when I was 14-16, but I took it out because it hurt mah gums, might get my lip repeirced soon though, although as a Student I'll have to save up
> 
> I want a gengar(from pokemon) tattoo somewhere because he's been my favourite since I was about 4, and I'm a massive dork >.<


They were only painful for a second and a couple days afterwords. They're actually the least painful and troublesome piercings I've ever had, and the easiest to take care of. It's a week in and they already look and feel all healed up  

It's kinda weird to imagine though that I'll have to never catch anything on them for the rest of forever, otherwise they'll rip out haha! 

I'll be careful  

Cuuute idea :3 <3 pokemon.


----------



## rawrmosher

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> They were only painful for a second and a couple days afterwords. They're actually the least painful and troublesome piercings I've ever had, and the easiest to take care of. It's a week in and they already look and feel all healed up
> 
> It's kinda weird to imagine though that I'll have to never catch anything on them for the rest of forever, otherwise they'll rip out haha!
> 
> I'll be careful
> 
> Cuuute idea :3 <3 pokemon.


That's pretty lucky, I remember my lip hurt a fuck ton, though it did heal up fine without any infections or anything  
I know, I still love it >.< considering getting a 3DS just so I can play the new games ahaha =)


----------



## Quernus

I just got my first tattoo like two months ago! I had wanted one for the longest time until I finally decided on what to get.

So this is just outside my left shoulder blade. 







A sparrow, based on a drawing of mine. I uh, like sparrows.

I also recently got my ears pierced, but those aren't really remarkable enough to show


----------



## whispers_the_wind

cata.lyst.rawr said:


> View attachment 71475
> 
> 
> Just got these new chest dermal piercings!! ;D
> 
> Totally spontaneous last-minute decision :3


Looks nice Also like the ear piercing. Been thinking of getting one like that for a while now. Any complications with it or with sleeping on that side? I ask because I have a helix that gives me trouble if I sleep on that side too much and this one would go on the other ear, so don't want to ruin that sleeping position as well. XD


----------



## Feathers Falling

whispers_the_wind said:


> Looks nice Also like the ear piercing. Been thinking of getting one like that for a while now. Any complications with it or with sleeping on that side? I ask because I have a helix that gives me trouble if I sleep on that side too much and this one would go on the other ear, so don't want to ruin that sleeping position as well. XD


Thank you!! Buuuut that's an ear cuff, not an acual piercing ;^_^ I'm in the military so I have to work around these things. I used to have an industrial and it was amazing, but also frustrating cleaning and taking care of lol


----------



## milti

Ooh, microdermals are so cool, I wish I could get one!! I don't know if I have the guts for them! >.< But if I could, I'd get them just below the shoulder blades.

I have double-pierced ears. I'll pierce my nose at some point and will definitely get a third ear piercing in a while. I don't plan to have - like - six studs in each ear or anything, but 3 seems like a nice number to have.


----------



## ghostly

I only have one tattoo and one piercing, I wish I had a lot more but I can't afford it! But here is a picture of both of them.












​


----------



## TwistedMuses

Well, I want a fire lizard/salamander nested on my ribs badly. But neither I have the money for it at the moment nor a concrete idea/sketch in my head. Since I'm still in my 'teens, I won't rush with this.


----------



## Shabby

Brand new tattoo - one for the animal that runs my life.


----------



## sonicdrink

finally designed a tattoo that has meaning! (this will be my first tattoo, hopefully I can afford it in a few mos...) this is my first rendition. the tiger will be more intense (with matching eyes, lol) and the microphone prolly bigger. but keeping it minimalistic.


----------



## sonicdrink

jdstankosky said:


> I have been thinking for about 4 years on what tattoo to get and I can't think of one.


but when you finally get a good idea, then it's a fever! I couldn't think of one for the longest time.


----------



## lazydaisy

I just have double lobes, one cartilage, and my nose pierced.
I plan on getting a daisy tattoo when I can afford it though!


----------



## jdstankosky

Anyone seen any really nice wedding band tattoos? I've been considering one for a long while since rings make my entire left hand fall asleep. I want to to be a legitimate band, going all the way around without breaking. I also dislike celtic band patterns.


----------



## Sidoba




----------



## baent

Oh it's been a while! I've gotten a lot of work done in the past 2 years. Let me update you guys.

I have the outline of a piece on my right side as a memorial to my little sister who passed away in January, but I'll post pics of that when it's done.

Almost finished the back piece. One more sitting for some fine details:









Got a rib piece on my left side of my goats riding a motorcycle:









I also got a nice one on my left ass cheek:









 !!!


----------

